# How to decorate tank for wet pet? Picture included



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, I have one Crenicichla Marmorata from Mr. Jeff Rapps, and I'm planning on keeping him in a tank by himself. He will be my little wet pet. From my experience, Pike Cichlids generally don't redecorate tanks. They have left plants alone in the tanks I've had them in. Even the little carpet plants. So my worry is not really about plants. Just how I place everything in the tank. Here is a picture of his tank now. There are some Rainbow fish in the tank now, acting as dithers, but I will remove them soon.










I have some pretty common plants in there, like sword plants, ludwigia, anubias, hygro, dwarf sag, and HM. There are two large pieces of driftwood in the tank, that have some really cool features (such as natural caves). If you guys could give me any advice on how to set up this tank, that would be awesome! Should I leave more room for swimming, or should I have more caves? Should I provide better coverage with the plants? Or should I remove more plants? Advice like that would be awesome! Thank you, Tyler


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tyler, i have none of your answers, but i like your tank.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

madmort0 said:


> Tyler, i have none of your answers, but i like your tank.


haha well thank you very much! I guess I just need to think more from a fish's point of view on this one! what would a fish like..hmmm


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree! Tank looks awesome! I wouldn't change anything, but if you are really looking to go crazy and want a challenge, do some research on the natural environment of the fish and try to create a natural authentic biotope.


----------

